# Now on the wall of hospital chapel.



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Someone asked about a pattern for a folded book cross which I don't have but thought this may interest some people. 
This cross is made from book pages stuck onto a balsa wood cross shape I made. It has ended up in the chapel of the Royal Melbourne Hospital


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

PS. I should have added it was made from an old hymn book.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

blavell said:


> It's beautiful!


Yes it is very beautiful. I quite like it. Did you use any specific book pages?


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you. I saw your post after mine showed up. LOL


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

what a good idea!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

unique and very pretty.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

That is really lovely!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

That is just beautiful! Glad to know it found an appropriate home.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that's beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

That's really nice, thank you for sharing!


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

Very creative and perfectly placed.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Really unique and creative, very nice.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> unique and very pretty.


Ditto


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lovely &#128158;


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

How lovely. May it bless many


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Appropriate..and Beautifully done~


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi Hun was just thinking about you and wondering how you are and where's my email? Love the cross once again your work is perfect.how many times can I say it your extreamly talented.love your work.xx


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

what is balsa? very pretty


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Love it. What a fabulous idea.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

knitpick said:


> what is balsa? very pretty


Balsa wood is used a lot in building models like planes. It is very light weight and cuts easily with a craft knife. Usually available at craft stores. You could also use thick cardboard as a backing.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Lovely project and you should be happy for all the joy it brings others.


----------



## camgrafx (Oct 11, 2013)

I love that you used hymnal pages...makes it both beautiful and meaningful. Could a person use a styrofoam cross instead of wood? I would like to make one for the choir room at my church...although there no longer is a choir there is just the worship team.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful, and that it was made from hymnal pages makes it even more special.


----------



## memily (Oct 17, 2011)

I really like, it even seems to give off a glow to me.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

How beautiful! How did you stick them on? Glue? And did you dab glue in there to make them stay rolled up? This is just fabulous! Would love to make one for a pastor that we know.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Sjlegrandma said:


> PS. I should have added it was made from an old hymn book.


I was wondering what type of book you used for the pages. Thought maybe it was something religious. Good idea.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Will be anxious to hear how you put this together. How many pages and where do you begin? Blessings, Cathy


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

That is really beautiful


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very nice ! Thank you for sharing !


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I will try and answer all your questions.
Yes you could use a styrofoam backing but would have to watch which glue you used.
I began sticking pages on at the outer points and worked in towards the middle.
I don't know how many pages I used, maybe you could count them from the photo.
I did glue them on. I just use ordinary clear craft glue.
I just made this design up but there are lots of paper craft ideas on the net if you look.
Hope that is of some help.
Now if you didn't all live so far away we could have a workshop and rip up books. ( sorry to all those who I upset by doing that )


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you! I'll have to give this a try. The cross that is. I couldn't begin to make the lovely flowers! I do wish I lived closer by! Australia has always called to me, & I'd love to go there for about a year, at least!


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful and so creative!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh and I had just thought, wouldn't that be neat made from an old hymnal and that is just what you did. Beautiful work.


----------

